# chicago,il - Western 1000 salt spreader, Chicago



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

For sale Western 1000 salt spreader, Never used. 1200 obo PM me if interested


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

Is this still available?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes the spreader is still for sale


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

ChiPlow said:


> Is this still available?


Yes


----------

